# 3400 Ford Power Steering Canister removal



## lori (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 3400 ford industrial tractor can anyone help on how to get the power steering canister off ? Thank you !! ( Can't figure out how to get it off to change the filters :dazed


----------

